# Selling your car to a european buyer??



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone sold there car to someone over seas?? I have someone interested in my car in germany but they mentioned I may need to de-reg that car and stuff?? 
Does anyne know what my actual ressponsibilties are when selling the car and if I need to retain or have returned the plates?? 
For instance I could sell the car to someone not knowing they were taking the car abroad?? Then what!
Any info greatfully received.

Thank you
Lee


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i had some guys from sweden come and buy my GT-R, just fill in the bit on the v5 that says its been exported , send it off then thats it


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

cheers buddy!! Should have thought to look at the logbook first!!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

The whole of the V5, less the small export slip, is the de-reg slip from the UK. 

When the car is exported from Japan it will have deregistration documentation produced. This has to be given to the DVLA when it's registered in the UK. The DVLA then destroy it when they issue the UK V5, to ensure that it's not possible to register two cars in the UK by re-using the same dereg docs. The UK V5 is then the only registration document for the car. 

My R32 GT-R went to a lovely chappy in Sweden. We did all the digging around, including me verifying the above with the DVLA. For good measure I took a photocopy of the V5 before sending it off to Sweden, _sans_ the small "vehicle exported" slip off the back. You then just post that slip back to the DVLA and they'll register the car as exported. The European buyer then just has to get the car back to his home and arrange to register it there using the remainder of the UK V5.

The plates stay on the car, as when DVLA receives and processes your "vehicle exported" slip they'll reintroduce the registration to the database of available plates (unless it was a private plate and you kept it on retention or transferred it etc. etc.).


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cheers for that matey

Lee


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

Good thread. Im selling my car abroad.

Its going to Switzerland. Apparently the guy has spoken to Customs and he needs a Euro1 cert. All I can find of any use is this:

Emission Standards: Europe: Cars and Light Trucks

Which isnt as much help as I had hoped!

ANyone got any ideas on the subject?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I had a guy that wanted to import my R34 NUR into Greece.

It has passed the Euro 3 emissions tests, but he failed to get it into Greece because the authorities insisted on a Certificate of Conformity.

Does anyone know how to get import a Skyline into Greece?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

The thing thats doing my head in is that its not gonna go on the road! Why does he still need any 'road legal' certs?

Hugh, that list I linked to gave me similar thoughts (or nightmares! LOL)


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ Matt_S

A Skyline is always half ilegal in switzerland. you can't register it fully legal. i have a road legal skyline in switzerland,,,but it's nearly impossible.
which type of skyline would you sell to switzerland?

cheers


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

Its OK. Im on it. Basically its a form that allows EU contries to have lower rates of import tax. 

http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...Forms&propertyType=document&id=HMCE_CL_000399

http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...cument&columns=1&id=HMCE_CL_000182#P514_57655

(For anyones future ref)

I just spoke to HMRC and they explained it to me.

Its an EUR1 form. The buyer must have got it slightly wrong. He said it in the same line of 'I spoke to Customs and they said I need a Euro1 form from you' and then mentioned tax and receipts 

I need to get this sent off to them asap, as he needs it to claim the lower tax. But Im not sure if he can present the form at a later date to claim a rebate later on. I need to check when the insurance on the car runs out. I know its later this month :wack:
Fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the spearmint car is going!


----------

